# And so it begins..



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

And so my new hobby begins. Finally made the plunge, here's my first machine and electric grinder.

Thanks to Paul Whu for the Piccino









Had to put up with the house mates 'taking the michael' for a about 2 hours this evening; "Ow long does it take you to make a coffee, the kettle's ere"


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Hotmetalette still takes the pee when I talk about coffee. But she never even liked it before. Now she wants a latte every time I have the machine on. We have an unspoken rule now: she weighs herself when I'm not looking; I weigh my beans when she's not looking!


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

New additions. ACME flat white & cappucino cups. MBK 58.35mm, courtsey of Dang24.

Getting a proper tamper was a huge improvment from that OEM *>#@?&! Still can't tamp level though!


----------

